# Caibbean Experience?



## 71Irwin32 (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been working on a sail to Panama and have about 1 more year to get my boat ready.....she's ready for a bottom job....and I'm installing more batteries/electrical, solar....and a desalination system...more

I'm looking for some general info from people that've been to this area of the Caribbean. I'm starting from Corpus Christi and planning to head mostly straight to the Cancun area and then Panama from there.

Any route detail or other info is appreciated. I'll be single handing and even though my boat is pretty easy to single handing, anything I could do to make that better, I'd like to hear about.

Thanks!!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm curious as to why you won't go island hopping down the leewards and windwards as those are some of the prettiest locations in the world?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that by going from Corpus Christi to Cancun then to Panama, you're basically skipping the heart of the Caribbean and just doing a nasty section of the Gulf of Mexico, which can have fairly vicious winds, nasty chop and such. 

Also, it is an 800 nm passage from Corpus Christi to Cancun and across some of the less pleasant sailing areas there. Going from Corpus Christi, along the Gulf Coast of the United States and down into the Caribbean proper would be a far more interesting and enjoyable way to go IMHO. 

Cancun to Panama is almost 1000 NM as the crow flies, and probably not the best choice of passages to make either.


----------



## 71Irwin32 (Oct 15, 2009)

I might lay over in Jamaica, but I have some time constraints. I would like to sail some of the other areas, but getting to Panama is a priority. I will try to find out what time of year would be best.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would highly recommend getting Jimmy Cornell's World Cruising Routes, as it will have much of the information, including the best times of year to go, in it.


----------



## 71Irwin32 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Jimmy Cornell's World Cruising Routes*

Good idea.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

If you don't have a copy, I can look it up this evening and post the recommendations. You can also download the pilot charts using the links given by TradeWindSailing on the following thread: NGA Pilot Charts posted by TradeWindSailing.


----------



## 71Irwin32 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link...I downloaded them. I also found Cornell's website and found a lot of useful info there. I'm a bit discouraged about Panama. The info I've found really tells it's now a big tourist trap, specifically aimed at rich boat owners. All the best sailing areas have been turned into national parks and foreign vessels must pay a total of $50 per day to use and anchor in those ares. Lot's of paperwork and fees. Panama has become too popular and commercialized for my taste.

I might just as well go to the Virgin Is. and mostly stay in US territories.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Staying in US territories would mean that you would miss many of the best spots. If your goal is to go cruising rather than to to Panama for the canal I would also suggest the Eastern Caribbean. Find Van Sant's book on taking the Thorny Path (forget the title) - it will explain the technique for getting from Florida to the EC - remember that it is against the prevailing winds most of the way. Won't want to leave Florida until the end of the hurricane season. Our favorite spots were parts of the Bahamas, Puerto Rico, BVI (although very crowded and commercial), Guadeloupe, Martinique, Grenadines and Grenada.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

71Irwin32 said:


> I've been working on a sail to Panama and have about 1 more year to get my boat ready.....she's ready for a bottom job....and I'm installing more batteries/electrical, solar....and a desalination system...more
> 
> I'm looking for some general info from people that've been to this area of the Caribbean. I'm starting from Corpus Christi and planning to head mostly straight to the Cancun area and then Panama from there.
> 
> ...


It might be wise to spend a little time studying the Pilot Charts for the area between the Yucatan and Panama before deciding on a route, no? You may find you're biting of a bit more than you're ready to chew...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The Gentlemans Guide to Passages South by Bruce Van Sant


----------



## 71Irwin32 (Oct 15, 2009)

svHyLyte said:


> It might be wise to spend a little time studying the Pilot Charts for the area between the Yucatan and Panama before deciding on a route, no? You may find you're biting of a bit more than you're ready to chew...


Yes, of course. The more research the better. At the end of the '70s I worked for an oil supply company that made their own boats....with a special rating that allowed them to stay out in the approaching hurricanes. I went thru three years of hurricane season and lots of 25+ foot seas.

I'm certainly not interested in taking my Irwin into that, but at least I know what it's like, and I actually loved it out in those seas...at least on those boats. Coast Guard couldn't even stay out, but we could.

The company was John E. Graham & Sons. The boats were 110' and held 63k gallons diesel fuel and 48k gallons of water.

It was a long time ago, and I'm much older now, so I would certainly prefer calmer weather, but I'm not real worried about beating into the seas. At 12k pounds the Irwin 32 is a good choice for this.


----------



## northbay (Aug 6, 2008)

Really! 32 foot Irwin??? Have you thought this through? 12k lbs and you believe its the right boat? How about the general design and overall make-up of the boat?


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

71Irwin32 said:


> I've been working on a sail to Panama and have about 1 more year to get my boat ready.....she's ready for a bottom job....and I'm installing more batteries/electrical, solar....and a desalination system...more
> 
> I'm looking for some general info from people that've been to this area of the Caribbean. I'm starting from Corpus Christi and planning to head mostly straight to the Cancun area and then Panama from there.
> 
> ...


I don't know your time frame but I'd not want to miss Cuba, unless your political beliefs prevent it. Cozumel/Cancun can be fun and there's the cruising inside the reef north of Belize. There are a number of islands along the way, many with populations and flights in case you need to bring in or get out.

The only consideration I'd suggest is being careful getting through the oil patch and the Gulf Stream that passes between Mexico and Cuba. In the wrong weather, it can get 'interesting'.

While you can get to Panama via the Leeward and Windward Islands, it's about 2000nm out of your way. Jamaica is off the route but Port Antonio's been a fine place for me. I'd not recommend Kingston though.

I've got a friend cruising that area. He left Ft. Lauderdale over a year ago on a nice 32' boat and is still on the Caribbean side of Panama, loving the cruising style, visiting reefs and small towns, and having a great time. He says he's having too much fun to miss the much more crowded islands to the east.


----------



## 71Irwin32 (Oct 15, 2009)

northbay said:


> Really! 32 foot Irwin??? Have you thought this through? 12k lbs and you believe its the right boat? How about the general design and overall make-up of the boat?


Yes. I wasn't really just talking about its weight, but its overall characteristics. This specific Irwin was built sleek and very tough. I picked this year specifically for its thick hand laid hull and ability to cut the waves. It was also fully restored at the end of 2004. That was my interest and its sailing characteristics were easy to research. I've only had a little time under sail I work quit a ways from Corpus, but it's a beautiful, easy sailing boat. It's actually known for being really good in heavy weather, so I was real surprised at how well it did in minimal winds, too.

oceanscapt, there are lots of places I'd like to see. Cuba would be one of those, but I also have responsibilities to my long term customers...if I spent too much time I'd be abandoning them. I can do some of my work anywhere I find wifi, and I can take some significant time off, maybe a year....but I've had even short vacations interrupted before.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

*what is it that an Irwin is not a seaworthy boat?*

71Irwin32
I agree. My 32 is a strong good sailing boat and at 12K seems a lot more sea friendly than a Hunter, Oday or Catalina of the same size. Her capsize ratio is well below 2.0 compared to her contemporaries and the Motion Comfort in the thirties is also good, better than any Beneteau, Jeanneau, etc. Yes she might not have as wide a beam and is as fast as some of these others, but she's a good sailer with some weather-helm resulting in a safe comfortable boat.
If she was and is being kept up I put her up against any Tartan, Pearson, CC and actually in a 20-25 knt wind she can keep up with the best in that class. Her close hauling leaves something to be desired, but again overall these Irwins seem very good boats for the low price they can be had for. I think these early 1970ties Irwins are a diamond in the rough.

Skipper E-J
S/V "SAILMATES" 1973 IRWIN 32 CLASSIC


----------



## 71Irwin32 (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice! I see you've got the locking winch handles. I just purchased a set myself (they look like the same make). I got the 8 inchers because it's not any work to turn them and I wanted a short throw. I was noticing the last time I went out, I was leaving my original Lewmar handle in whatever winch I'd used..... Bad idea!

Do they lock in well?


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

*contact me*

Yes they lock in fine, sometimes to good to make a quick transition from SB to Port. I also have a standard 7" chrome one and a 6" composite handle but I prefer the locking 8" one which does work on all 6 winches I have on board (2 fore sail, 2 spinnaker, and 2 halyards)
Send me a PM, I got some questions, let's talk. I did sent a message via YouTube which I didn't like. My e-mail is [email protected]
Sailing was great again last eve.


----------

